# BetterBee - I'm dying here!!!



## Budster

Ordered frames and foundation on 4/17/08... I think it was 20 mediums and some thin surplus...
No, I dont own a honey farm, but come on, frames and foundation??? Heres the info:

RECEIVED 4/18:

Re: Order Number: 219040

Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for placing your order with us on our website, Your order will be processed within the next two to three business days. If there are any problems or back ordered items on your order, we will contact you by telephone and/or e-mail.

We would also like to use email to notify you of monthly specials and pass along information that we think might be useful. If you do not wish to receive such email please respond to this notice and we will remove you from the list.

Thank you,
Your friends in beekeeping

Betterbee, Inc.

1-800-632-3379 (order line)
518-692-9802 (fax & product information line)

www.betterbee.com


Beekeepers Serving Beekeepers
Since 1979

SENT 5/1:

I still have not received my order. I am in need of these items urgently.
Please email or call with an anticipated delivery date or with tracking
information.
Thanks...
Bud Hanes
614-891-6485

RECEIVED 5/01:

We still have not received our order of frames from the manufacturer, As
soon as they come in we will process your order and get it on it's way to
you.


Denise
Customer Service Department
Betterbee, Inc.
8 Meader Road 
Greenwich, NY 12834
1-518-692-9802 (Fax & Info.)
1-800-632-3379 (Order Line)
www.betterbee.com


SENT MAY 5th:

Denise;
Are these items going to arrive in time for me to use??? I have posted a
message at BeeSource at this link:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218561

I have used BetterBee several times in the past and have had excellent
service. I am in need of these frames and foundation. Should I order from
another supplier. I know its a small order, but I need these frames for the
swarm season. Please let me know the "anticipated" delivery date. The fact
that "when they arrive, we will ship them" is nort sufficient... It could be
August as far as I know...
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Denise" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, May 01, 2008 12:43 PM
Subject: RE: Thank you for ordering with Betterbee!


> We still have not received our order of frames from the manufacturer, As
> soon as they come in we will process your order and get it on it's way to
> you.
>
>
> Denise
> Customer Service Department
> Betterbee, Inc.
> 8 Meader Road
> Greenwich, NY 12834
> 1-518-692-9802 (Fax & Info.)
> 1-800-632-3379 (Order Line)
> www.betterbee.com
>


----------



## Bennyjeep

*same here*

I have had problems getting equipment also. I am now anxiously waiting for a queen to be shipped and I fear the same dreaded outcome.....any day now....for weeks on end.

Jim


----------



## staythecourse

*"This is not a recording..."*

Is Denise a cybot or something?


----------



## manbee

*and you think you have problemssssss*

You only ordered woooden ware and foundation,i screwed up and ordered bees,not till the 23rd,bad weather down south you know. same thing every year but worse. The 23rd is a friday and they are closed on the weekend. I asked them to pay my days wages but no they would stay open till 6pm for me..whoopi bees or not to bee is betterbees saying ,........


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary

Bennyjeep said:


> I have had problems getting equipment also. I am now anxiously waiting for a queen to be shipped and I fear the same dreaded outcome.....any day now....for weeks on end.
> 
> Jim


Get your queens and bees directly from the producers. Don't go through equipment suppliers... by the time you get them they've been all over the place, and it's unnecessary stress.

-Nathanael


----------



## Dan Williamson

Just as a friendly tip.... Don't order woodenware and supplies at the last minute! Order your equipment over the winter or when the suppliers are generally slower. When you order at this time of year you got to expect delays and problems.


----------



## Budster

Dan Williamson said:


> Just as a friendly tip.... Don't order woodenware and supplies at the last minute! Order your equipment over the winter or when the suppliers are generally slower. When you order at this time of year you got to expect delays and problems.


I agree... I have 5 hives, how many did I expect to loose over the winter? This is going on my 3rd year beekeeping. I have 4 hives, and with God's great fortune, they all made it strong. Heaven forbid I had 5k hives and done this for a living!!! I know backorders happen, no way around it, but come on, 20 frames and some thin surplus? And, even if, back orders happen, let me know when they will arrive so I can wait on them, or bail out and order from another supplier. My last e-mail went unanswered... When will my measly 20 deep frames and 10 sheets of foundation arrive? Your guess is as good as mine. I know I'm not a big honey farmer, but heck, if you cant take care of the little guy with 4 hives who needs 20 frames, how could you take care of the big guys? I do want to state for the record, they have been good to me and fast, in previous transactions. All I ask is, let me know what's going on!!! Is that so much??? If there is going to be a delay, I'll probably not even cancel my order. I'll use them somewhere later down the line. But I bought some deep nucs for "swarm catch'in", I need these frames and foundation fast. Swarm season will be here in central Ohio before you know it! I'll probably order elsewhere just to be sure I have what I need... Anyone know of any suppliers who could "juggle" 20 deep frames and 10 sheets of thin surplus in a hurry??? I know it's a tall order, but...

I don't own a bee supply business, but if I did...

"When will my frames be here, I've got obligations to my customers"... Than, e-mail them an anticipated date of delivery. 

Everyone keeps mentioning that I'm ordering hive supplies/parts during the "rush"... As an industry, did we not see it coming or did we figure on CCD lowering demand for our product...

If I made PlayStations, in early fall, we would beef up production, because we know we would have high demand for Christmas... Supply and demand... Forecasting sales and on hand inventory... Not "that" difficult...

Either BetterBee is buying from foreign countries (I hope not, as I will pay more for American made!!!), and, they are caught in customs, or, they have a supplier who works the "lean" inventory model, where the philosophy is that money in inventory is not "working", therefore, they use a FIFO (first-in-first-out) or LIFO (last-in-first-out) strategy.

I hate to go on and on, but, we are still talking about 20 frames and 10 sheets of foundation in an industry that knows the "rush" is coming ahead of time!!! Heres my 2009 bee industry prediction...

We will have many bee farms and hobbiests, needing bees and bee-keeping supplies during the late winter to early spring. Early anticipation of this could stimulate sales as well as provide customer satisfaction...


----------



## odfrank

*Do I hear computerized inventory?*

A bee supply without frames and foundation reminds me of the irrigation supplier without 3/4" SS elbows.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary

I understand your frustration Budster. They definately have some areas where they can improve, but don't we all. From my experience, however, I know that I'm never going to order over their website again. Everytime I've ordered over the .net they have to call me and tag on an uncalculated $90.00to s/h, or I play e-mail tag with their staff who say that my veil is on backoder, but no, it just left the warehouse When I called them I could get it cleared up a lot easier and faster. When I order from them this fall I'm calling.

I enjoy talking to most of the bee suppliers (except Miller) staff anyway, so calling isn't all that bad.

-Nathanael


----------



## Angi_H

You will be hard pressed to find any frames right about now. Just about everyone is backordered. Mann Lake and dadant are. I ordered from better bee last month and got my stuff with in a week. But I only ordered Pollen traps, feeder plugs and feeder hole caps for the hive lids. One week is not bad, I am wanting Mann LAkes PF120s and they are out of stock at this time. I had not expected to have this many swarms ceom through and me be in need of more boxes and frames But I am. I was for 4 hives and I am up to 7 now and I need to make splits in the next week or so so I will be up to 10 before to long.

Angi


----------



## nursebee

Orders can be cancelled. If folks are out of equipment then call the people that make them themselves. Miller in NC, I think Humble Abodes in Maine, isn't there a Shastina Millwork, and check the bee mags. Brushy Mountain has a shop on premise also. Come to think of it, I probably have 20 pierco white maxed mediums all in one frames...new...

Network with local beeks. If anyone near me called, I can float them enough in a pinch.


----------



## indypartridge

Budster -

Regardless of what happens with your Betterbee order, do you know other beeks nearby who maybe can 'loan' you some frames & foundation until your order comes in? This is where belonging to a local club can really help.

Also, maybe you could try calling some of the smaller suppliers that are closer to you? Off the top of my head I know Simpson's Bee Supply and Blue Sky Bee Supply are both in Ohio. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Budster

Thanks for the replies... I emailed Simpson Bee Supply to see if they have them available.


----------



## Dan Williamson

I've got 20 deep frames and some pierco foundation. You are more than welcome to head over this way and get some if you are in that much of a rush!


----------



## Budster

I called BetterBee today, no real firm answer on frames. I cancelled my order and ordered from Simpson Bee Supply. He verified that he had them in stock. Sad thing was, they haven't even emailed me keeping me in the loop...


----------



## TxBeecharmer

We ordered 10 medium frames and crimped wire from Betterbee yesterday (23 May). I should have called, but I ordered online. I called to confirm the order and to make sure they had everything in stock. 

Before I finished my sentence, the lady interupted me and said" I can't tell you anything until Tuesday. Call back on Tuesday.It's not on the computer until Tuesday." 

I said, "Look, I just want to know if you have 10 medium frames and crimped wire in stock."

She said they probably had that on hand. Okay.

This is our first year of beekeeping and we are on the 'learn as you go' plan, so we didn't actually know when we would need what. 

We ordered from Betterbee last year, and the super, cover, 10 frames and stand were built, painted, and have been sitting in my kitchen under a blanket since last Spring. We were supposed to get a nuc, but at the last minute, it didn't happen.

Then, 2 weeks before our bees arrived from B Weaver, a friend called and said, " hey, can you get this swarm out of my work area ? I can't get to my equipment with all these bees."

We had 3 shallows and 30 empty frames on hand, donated by a friend last year, and the swarm went right into that cobbled together wacky carpentry job along with about $12 of luan and yellow pine. 

No dovetail joints... wood glue, nails, exterior latex paint (4 coats), and hope for the best. 
The home carpentry medium super actually turned out rather well, and when (if) the frames arrive, we might try to build a few from scrap wood, using the new frames as a guide.

I will try to upload some pictures.

~~KLinNTX


----------



## sqkcrk

Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary said:


> Get your queens and bees directly from the producers. Don't go through equipment suppliers... by the time you get them they've been all over the place, and it's unnecessary stress.
> 
> -Nathanael


"all over the place"? If by that you mean, made up in South Carolina and shipped, nonstop, to Greenwich, NY, then yeah, they've been all over the place. But you probably can't get them any better, any earlier. If you can, you should.


----------



## paintingpreacher

I ordered two sizes of frames 100 shallow and 100 deep from Kelleys 2 weeks ago and I received them within a week. I never seem to wait as long on Kelley as I do on some of the other suppliers.


----------



## Grant

I'm sympathetic, having "been there, had it done to me" in other ventures. I fully understand your frustration and what appears to be their perceived lack of empathy to your need and the seasonal schedule that drives our bees. But then again, it sounds like someone is holding them up, who in turn, may be held up by the manufacturer.

As I catch a lot of swarms and don't really know how many frames I'll need from year to year, or even month to month, I've learned to always keep a good supply of a variety of supplies on hand. It drives my wife crazy to see how I've got these unopened boxes of unassembled frames and a garage full of brood boxes awaiting swarms. I've basically become my own supply house. 

The same goes for plastic squeeze bottles for honey. It seems when I need them during the summer farmer's market season, every supplier is out. So I just make it a good plan to always have something in stock in anticipation of my needs. I also buy in the "off-season" when demand for certain products is low. Then if things are back-ordered, it doesn't hurt my production or throw me off schedule. 

Further, there have been times in the winter when I've needed quart canning jars for honey. The clerks simply say, "Oh that's a seasonal item and we don't stock them until May." So I stock up during the summer months to insure a good supply for December. And often the discount stores like Dollar General and Fred's will have close-out sales on quart canning jars in October when the demand has waned and they want to clear the shelves for Christmas stuff.

Likewise, having been burned by fickle weather that affects queen producers, I've found it more relaxing to raise my own queens during the summer in anticipation for next spring's splits and increases.

Several people have called me "lucky," but I'll counter that luck is nothing more than preparation meeting opportunity. Opportunities come our way every day. The key is being prepared with the right supplies, and when your supplier is the one holding you up, it's maddening. I've grown wary of other's abilities to come through when I need them. 

Maybe I'm just to impatient, or perhaps my expectations are too high harkening back to the days when "customer" was often followed by the word "service," but I find it hard to trust in the reliability of others to deliver on time. And then the question comes up as to who is Betterbee relying on? Who is frustrating their plans to have the product available for your needs?

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

